# Nun muss es mal raus sonst platze ich

## silizium

Hallo!

Wie ich schon sagte als ich in dieses Forum zum ersten mal geschrieben habe, arbeite ich noch nicht lange mit Gentoo, aber schon ne Weile (6 Jahre) mit Linux. 

Zu Gentoo bin ich nur gekommen, weil ein Mitglied meines Linuxstammtisches immer davon geschwärmt hat. Ich für meinen Teil habe immer von Debian geschwärmt und auf Gentoo geschimpft. Weil der gutste (ich danke ihm auf Knieen) aber nicht aufhörte von Gentoo zu schwärmen installierte ich es mal testweise auf einer leeren Partition, mit dem Vorsatz die schwächen von Gentoo zu finden und die ihm um die Ohren zu hauen   :Twisted Evil:  .

Tja, die "Testinstallation" hat nun nachdem ich alles andere von der Platte geworfen habe meine ganze Fetsplatte und ich liebe Gentoo. Es ist das was ich immer gesucht habe. Die kompiliererei ist es nicht. Ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten die sich nur wohlfühlen wenn alles 100% angepasst ist. Aber die Art wie Gentoo zu konfigurieren ist, wie es sich verhält, wie perfekt alles zusammen passt, und wie leicht man zu seinem Ziel (egal wie komplex das Ziel ist) kommt, gefällt mir super gut. Gentoo ist einfach nur geil. 

Ich möchte kein anderes OS mehr. 

So das musste jetzt mal raus   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Silizium

----------

## ralph

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## toskala

 :Wink: 

----------

## UTgamer

 :Surprised:   :Razz: , ein Debianer der umgestiegen ist, wow.

Na wenn ich meine drei Linux Arbeitskollegen auch endlich davon überzeugen könnte  :Question: .

----------

## SnorreDev

Ich hab in meinem Bekantenkreis auch ein paar (Ex)Debianer - die wollen jetzt aber kein .deb mehr, weil sie inzwischen Gentoo only verwenden  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DerMojo

Dann muss ich mich als Ex-Debianer auch mal outen  :Wink: 

Gentoo ist wirklich Klasse! Wenn's das mal als Binär-Distri gibt, muss meine Familie dran glauben!   :Cool: 

----------

## Konsti

Wenn Binaerdistri, dann Debian. Da gibt es nix zu machen.

Ich habe auch seit Ewigkeiten Debian verwendet. Aber Alter, auf dem Desktop gibt es doch nix geileres als diese granularen, feinen Abhängigkeits Mechanismen. Die USE Flags... Dann sage ich halt -kde -gnome und was weiss ich nicht alles.

Es ist nicht das komppilieren itself. Aber _wenn_ ich hier erst kompiliere, dann sind die Abhängigkeiten wesentlich feiner. Dann schiessen sich die Pakete auf meine glibc ein und ich muss nicht bei jedem Furz diese auch noch updaten. _Das_ ist der Vorteil des OpenSource, der wird hier voll ausgespielt.

Und das ganze mit einem Paketmanagementsystem. Unter Debian damals, mann, was fuer eine Scheisse, was fuer ein Krampf, mplayer und transcode und son kram, alles selber installieren... Jetzt unter gentoo ist /usr/local/ auf null zusammengeschrumpelt, das ist einfach nur praktisch! Linux (gutes Linux!) ist das auf den zweiten Blick alles. Aber eines ist praktischer.

Soll jetzt absolut kein DebianFlame werden, auch Debian ist eine ganz exzellente Distribution, ein fast perfektes Paketmanagement, das ich mit grossem Vergnuegen auf Remote Servern und auf der Arbeit benutze. Gentoo ist so eine Hochzeit aus Debian und BSD IMHO, eine weitere Stufe der Evolution. 

Was ich sagen will, 1:1 fuer beide. Ich nutze beide sehr gerne, auf dem Server mochte ich keinen gcc installiert haben, klar, man kann das auch mit gentoo und binaerpaketen vermeiden, aber ich werde bei beiden am Ball bleiben. Ausserdem hat Debian strenge und ganz eng an die GPL angelegte Richtlinien, was die aufnahme von Software angeht. Das liest und erfaehrt sich zwar manchmal total bescheuert, aber es ist manchmal doch ganz interessant, was nun wirklich frei und 100% GPL ist und was nicht. Die haben da schon so eine Art Vorreiterrolle in der Bewusstseinsmachung solcheeer Dinge....

Hoffe, das kommt jetzt rueber wie ich das gemeint habe  :Smile: 

Grussomat, Konsti

----------

## SnorreDev

 *Konsti wrote:*   

> Hoffe, das kommt jetzt rueber wie ich das gemeint habe 

 

Verhaelt sich gleich zu Programmiersprachen - man nimmt die, die zur Loesung des Problems am besten ist. Und das sag ich als als C/C++ Fanatiker, aber am Handy hat wenn man ein Spektrum abdecken will halt z.B. C/++ keinen Sinn, da ist J2ME angesagt! -D

----------

## detlef

Servus,

Konnte bis jetzt drei Arbeitskollegen überzeugen: 1*100% Win$,

1*50% "ich weiß net" und 1 mal 20% Susi +60% Win$ +20% SCO (dienstlich) *duck*

Fazit: 

Muß mir jeden morgen anhören, wie geil gentoo ist. Das hat man nu davon  :Wink: 

Gruß

Detlef

----------

## SnorreDev

 *detlef wrote:*   

> Fazit: 
> 
> Muß mir jeden morgen anhören, wie geil gentoo ist. Das hat man nu davon 

 

Besser als wie bei mir - ich muss mir dauernd von meiner Freundin anhoeren wie stabiel ihr Windows doch ist ( leider bin ich der dumme, der alle 3 Wochen was fixen muss, weil sie knapp vor einem heulkrampf ist  :Very Happy:  )

Aber es ist auf jeden Fall stabiel - vorallem an Weihnachten - Stromausfall - 2 Linuxkisten - neu gebootet - check Journal - done ... rockt

Windows - hey - wo ist die Root partition  :Very Happy: 

Naja - genug gelaestert - mir sind meine Weiblichen Hormone wohl mal wieder durchgegengen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Konsti

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Besser als wie bei mir - ich muss mir dauernd von meiner Freundin anhoeren wie stabiel ihr Windows doch ist ( leider bin ich der dumme, der alle 3 Wochen was fixen muss, weil sie knapp vor einem heulkrampf ist  )
> 
> 

 

Wie, die belügt sich also (wirklich gekonnt) selbst oder was?

Bei meiner (jetzt Ex-) Freundin habe ich damals angefangen gleich mit Linux. Mit vim, mutt und xterm. Die kommt super damit zurecht und benutzt es immer noch. Manchmal gebe ich zwar ein paar tipps, aber es sind wirklich nur tipps. Verdammt, ich schweife ab. Also, SnorreDev, Deiner Freundin würd ich mal ne Ansage machen! Lass von ihrem Windows die Finger oder installier gleich Linux   :Exclamation: 

Das ist ja nicht zum aushalten! Wie die Leute wider besseren wissens mit diesem Windows rumkrepeln, wozu? Und dann auch noch Lügen! Und auch noch sich selbst! Und das dann auch noch immer wieder heile gamacht kriegen, die merken es doch nie sonst! Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwo T-Shirts mit: "I do NOT fix your Windows!"?

Konsti  :Shocked: 

----------

## DerMojo

 *Konsti wrote:*   

> Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwo T-Shirts mit: "I do NOT fix your Windows!"?

 

Kauf ich!

Ist echt nervig, wenn man immer der Depp ist, der die Computer in der Familie oder im Bekanntenkreis flicken muss (alle haben & wollen einen, keiner kann damit umgehen...).

Und dann sehen die "Reparaturen" entweder so aus, dass mal (ausnahmsweise) wirklich was kaputt ist (Hardware), oder man mal eben was nochmal neu installiert (gibt's da noch was anderes als Problemlösung?).

Das nervt mittlerweile soweit, dass ich meinen Windows-Installations-Support eingestellt habe, und nur noch Linux vertreiben werde  :Wink:  (auch wenn die Installation & Einreichtung etwas länger dauern könnte, je nach komischer Hardware.)

Meine Freundin muss schon seit längerem dran glauben und ist sogar überzeugt! Das ändert aber nix daran, dass ich immer gerufen werde, wenn was nicht funktioniert!  :Wink: 

MfG

Daniel

----------

## Konsti

 *DerMojo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ändert aber nix daran, dass ich immer gerufen werde, wenn was nicht funktioniert! 

 

An ihrem Linux? Wenn ja, das ist wesentlich produktiver und berfriedigender. Jeder Kram wird genau einmal heile gemacht. Man bewegt sich damit ganz natuerlich nach vorne und lernt daran. Windows ist ist wie null Prozent Zinsen auf Geld. Ein Rückschritt, Stillstand der Evolution. Immer das gleiche fixen. Jeden Tag. Zurück auf den Baum... Frust... Allein das Wort: "Neuinstallation" impliziert doppelte Arbeit, das gleiche machen wie vorhin.

Konsti

----------

## SnorreDev

@Konsti

Das beste ist - sie will nix anderes, und schimpft immer ueber mein Linux! "Baeh du mit deinem scheiss Linux ..." 

( Typisch DAU nix anderes kennen, aber darueber meckern )

Aber wenn wer das T-Shirt druckt - hier habt ihr noch nen Abnehmer  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Graysson

http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts/frustrations/388b/

hab ich auch schonmal bei einem deutschen shop gesehen, hab aber die adresse vergessen :/

aber das ist das original  :Wink: 

----------

## RealGeizt

ich hab vor 4 jahren das erste mal mit linux zu tun gehabt.

wie könnte es anders sein...suse linux.

hatte gar kein plan und hab dann ausversehen bei der installation meine anderen partitionen zerschossen.

gefrustet gab ich auf und kehrte zu der windows welt zurück.

vor 1 1/2 jahren rum hat sich mein kumpel mit hilfe seines kumpels gentoo installiert und ich war begeistert...allerdings hatte ich immernoch kein plan.

hab es mir dann ohne plan mit stage 3 zusammengebaut...leider hat die installation über eine woche gedauert bis ein lauffähiges gentoo lief. 

3 monate oder so verwendete ich parallel noch windows auf meinem anderen pc bis ich mich ganz von windows trennte und ich bereuhe nichts  :Smile: 

vorallem habe ich gentoo meine ganzen linux kenntnisse zu verdanken und das beste ist ich habe immer etwas zu tun...wenn mir was nicht gefällt dann kann ich es einfach ändern...das meiste was ich ändere wäre bei windows nicht vorstellbar...hier hat man sein individuelles betriebssystem doch windows pc sind bis auf das desktop wallpaper reine klone   :Laughing: 

----------

## Konsti

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> @Konsti
> 
> Das beste ist - sie will nix anderes, und schimpft immer ueber mein Linux! "Baeh du mit deinem scheiss Linux ..." 

 

Sagt sie echt "scheiss"?

Also, das würde ich mir nicht gefallen lassen. Hier geht es um FREIHEIT!

Um Menschenrechte und -Würde und das ist nicht übertrieben.

Bitte entwürdige dich nicht auch noch indem du ihr Windows heile machst...

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber wenn wer das T-Shirt druckt - hier habt ihr noch nen Abnehmer 
> 
> 

 

Ja, und sag das deiner Freundin  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Konsti

----------

## Mac Fly

Was regt ihr euch eigentlich auf? Wenn jemand Windows benutzen will, lasst ihn doch, wenn Sie doch damit so zufrieden sind.

----------

## SnorreDev

 *Mac Fly wrote:*   

> Was regt ihr euch eigentlich auf? Wenn jemand Windows benutzen will, lasst ihn doch, wenn Sie doch damit so zufrieden sind.

 Das sagst du so einfach in deinem Jugendlichen Leichtsinn.

Du must es ja auch nicht dauernd fixen!   :Crying or Very sad:   :Confused: 

----------

## rmorszeck

Ich bin Ex-Suse Anhänger und da kann ich nur ein "doppel woww" wen nicht ein dreifaches woww an Gentoo vergeben...

Gentoo macht es bedeutend einfach in Linux ein zusteigen, da Suse zu Podukte- und Informations-Abhänig ist. Und bei Gentoo braucht man kein Support wie bei Suse, sondern nur diese und andere Foren wie auch NewGroups...  :Smile: 

Also wer von Windows auf Linux umsteigen will, der soll dies mit Gentoo tun. Meiner Meinung nach...

----------

## SnorreDev

p.s. 

Wenn jemand Windows nutzen will und wirklich zufrieden ist - soll er doch kein Problem.

Aber leute, die nie ein anderes System probiert haben, dauernd heulen, weil nix funktioniert, und dann meinen alles andere ist scheisse, das ist doch ... da faellt mir gar nix mehr ein zu.

Vorallem wer ueber Betriebssysteme redet, sollte auch welche probiert haben! Ansonsten wuerde ich sagen, sollte man sich der Stimme enthalten. 

Ich rede doch auch nicht ueber Novel Netware oder das alte Atari OS. Ganz einfach deshalb, weil ichs nicht probiert habe.

Dafuer kann ich halt bei Windose, QNX, Linux, BSD, Amiga OS + Workbench und C64 mitreden.

Nur wer nix probiert, und sagt er hat das Ultimative, es funktioniert nur, weil er sich es selbst einredet, weil es dauernd im Eimer ist, und dann noch ueber andere Systeme herzieht hat fuer mich ein leichtes Problem mit den Grauen Zellen die oberhalb vom Hals zu finden sind.

----------

## Mac Fly

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

>  *Mac Fly wrote:*   Was regt ihr euch eigentlich auf? Wenn jemand Windows benutzen will, lasst ihn doch, wenn Sie doch damit so zufrieden sind. Das sagst du so einfach in deinem Jugendlichen Leichtsinn.
> 
> Du must es ja auch nicht dauernd fixen!   

 

Doch, leider auch. Aber das muss ich nicht wirklich.

Du etwa?

----------

## SnorreDev

 *Mac Fly wrote:*   

> Doch, leider auch. Aber das muss ich nicht wirklich.
> 
> Du etwa?

 Ich tu es halt auch nur dann, wenn ich das rumgeflenne und gejammer nimmer aushalte.

----------

## DerMojo

@SnorreDev: ACK!

Wer nur Probleme hat, kann auch nicht zufrieden sein (--> psychologisches Problem).

@Konsti: Stimmt wohl! Alle Probleme löst man einmal, Ausnahmen durch Scripte  :Wink: 

Das ist das Beste an Linux (und vor allem Gentoo): Man hat die Übersicht über ALLES, d.h. vor allem über alles, was verändert wird. Unter Windows treten Fehler einfach so nach 10 identischen Reboots auf, da muss alle paar Monate das komplette System "renoviert" werden, warum weiß keiner...

Linux für alle!

Und möge jeder, der sich einen Rechner zulegt, sich damit auch beschäftigen!

Daniel

----------

## gerry

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> Aber wenn wer das T-Shirt druckt - hier habt ihr noch nen Abnehmer 

 

Das macht jeder gute Copyshop.

Wenn ihr wollt geh ich zum Drucker in unserer Gegend und lass das dort machen.

Falls interesse besteht, bitte mich direkt kontaktieren.

gerrys@jabber.org

Bin zur Zeit nur selten im forum.

----------

## Bushmann

http://www.getdigital.de/cms/idArtikel/11/klapp/shirts/page/ashirts/unterpage/showdetails-neu/idSession//idPartner/SDL

Das hier?

----------

## Konsti

Ne, das ist nicht was ich anfangs meinte. Hey, ich fixe gerne deinen Computer wenn es da was einzustellen gibt. Oder bei meiner Exfreundin macht es mir grossen Spass da OOo zu installieren, ihre mailaccounts umzustellen oder was weiss ich. Aber die hat kein Win§$%. Ich bin in den Thread nur reingegraetscht weil alle ueber Windows zetern und "ihrer Freundin" es heile machen. Das T-Shirt was ich meinte waere wirklich: "I Don't fix your Windows!"   :Cool: 

Konsti

----------

## Bushmann

hmm jo wenns das auch schwarz auf weiß gäbe würde ich es einfach nehmen wie es ist, und "computer" fett mit edding durchstreichen und "windows" drunterschreiben  :Wink: 

----------

## dani

Hier ist noch ein Debianer (allerdings immer noch). Ich hab aber von Anfang an Paketchaos (Knoppix *schäm*).

Na ja, grade hab ich KDE geschrottet (Fragt mich nicht wie - nur ein Paket installiert). Da ich sowieso diese Woche Gentoo installieren will, brauch ich das System jetzt noch fürs Backup und dann gehts los   :Smile: 

*auf-gentoo-freu*

----------

## Sashman

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hoffe mal, ich werde eure Begeisterung über gentoo teilen, bin noch am Installieren.

Ich habe meine ersten Linux-Erfahrungen mit SuSe 6 gemacht, allerdings mit mäßigem Erfolg. Meine Partitionen habe ich zwar nicht zerschossen, aber ich habe Dinge wie Drucker und Modem einfach nicht zum Laufen gebracht.

Sehr viel später hab ichs mal mit Debian versucht, was erheblich besser lief. Trotzdem lief es nicht so, wie ich wollte und ich habs wieder weg gemacht.

Dann kam Knoppix und alles wurde besser, zumindest dachte ich das. Ich hab mir das Knoppix auf die Festplatte geschmissen, habe es aber nie wirklich benutzt. Vor kurzem habe ich die Partition freimachen müssen, weil mein Speicherplatz zu neige ging.

Ich weiß, dass Linux ein sehr gutes Betriebssystem ist, weil ich schon mit bereits konfigurierten Systemen gearbeitet habe. Ich habe nur meine Probleme diese selber zu konfigurieren. 

Ich hoffe, dass es mit gentoo besser wird. Ich habe sogar mit einem Stage 1 Tarball angefangen, damit ich wirklich von Anfang an alles selber bestimmen kann. Vielleicht habe ich ja diesmal Glück.

Zum Thema Windows kann ich nur sagen, dass es kein schlechtes Betriebssystem ist. Es ist einfach und wenn man es zu bändigen weiß auch gut. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es gentoo schaffen wird mich zu 100% von Windows zu befreien, aber ich lasse mich gerne angenehm überraschen.

----------

## danone

Ich als Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration muss sagen GENTOO rocks habe früher natürlich nach 2min mit Linux aufgegeben (Suse und Redhat alles zu bäh) auch wenn ich FiSI bin naja habe dann vor 1/2 Jahr mit Gentoo angefangen.Mit Stage1 *love the hard way* musste gleich in die Vollen,man lernt nur wenn man sich mit dem was man macht beschäftigt.Dazu hab ich sogar freiwillig mein Windows gekillt, um nie in Versuchung zu kommen, Windows zu benutzen..*harte Tour* naja mit der Zeit habe ich viel gelernt und kann auch vieles auf UNix umsetzen dazu kommt noch das Know-How um das mich Kollegen beneiden  :Smile:  und ich schwärme nur von Gentoo und lege jeden ans Herz nehmt Gentoo. Meine Mutter konnte ich bekehren auch einige andere Leute.Und meine Mutter hat total panik wenns um Update oder sowas geht das macht sie alleine und wenn nicht..ssh session und ich helf ihr aus..und zeig ihr des..LERNING BY DOING,LEARNING BY USING GENTOO:-)

----------

## aZZe

Also ich muss es auch ml rauslassen! GENTOO IST TURBO GEIL! Erst mit Gentoo habe ich richtiges Linux gelernt und ich lerne jeden Tag dazu das ist das schöne an der Sache. Selbst meine Freundin habe ich von Windows 2000 abgebracht und sie verwendet nun auch Gentoo Linux mit Begeisterung. Habe vor Gentoo Redhat und SuSE verwendet. Die Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten bei diesen Distris haben mich so angekotzt nach ner Zeit, dass ich es mit Gentoo versucht habe und bis heute unheimlich begeistert bin. Ich denke mal bis zu dem Zeitpunkt an dem mein Sargdeckel zuklappt, sprich bis zu dem Tag an dem ich offline bin werde ich Gentoo nutzen.  :Smile: 

----------

